# RVH appointments



## Boo333

Hi girls

I am so sorry but I am really only posting this to have a rant but I just need to vent.

I had scan and blood test done in May and we were told we would get a review appointment in about 12 weeks to get on IVF waiting list.  So we would be due back this month.  I rang today and they told me they are so far behind with appointments that it could be September before we are seen but it could be as late as November! 

I am so mad!  It took me 3 yrs to get referred to the Royal and now its another flippin' delay.  Not to mention the 1 year wait once we get on the list.

DH says I shouldn't stress but the NHS is a joke it really P' s me off.  Does anyone know how much it is to get a private appointment with Dr Traub?

I am sure there are others on here in the same boat.

Thanks for reading.

Boo


----------



## yellowhope

Boo333
You have my full sympathy.  It is so hard to fathom how the RFC operates.....you always feel like you are wasting so much time with them.  Dr Traub operates private appointments out of Medical Associates in Derryvoigie Avenue in Belfast.  Dr's Agbaje and MacManus also do private appointments there. The cost is approx 150 for a consultation, if he decides to scan you it's another £100 on top of that.  The plus side to it is that these Dr's will have all the time in the world to run through everything with you.  You need to tell the receptionist that you have been seen for example in the RFC and they will be able to pull your chart to see all your results.  They often will put you on to the waiting list too, speeding you so your not sitting waiting to be put on waiting list if you know what I mean. Wishing you good luck for your treatment


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny

sorry to but in,

just as i was reading this i totally have your sympathy,i am exactly the same with the royal atm but back to going private as such with dr traub... when i first started out about 5/6 years ago, i didnt have the patience to wait as such either so i went to derrvolgie avenue to see dr traub...worst mistake ever,he was very 'quick' for the time i spent £150 quid, he then went on to further down the line confuse my 'private' notes with the nhs ones as i was only under infertility investigation then although i knew it was ivf i needed  

but to pay private in one place and then to have my investigations all done in the royal and get confused for being an nhs patient at the time,it was very frustrating and annoying as the admin in the royal arnt exactly top notch ( no disrespect) phewwwww....rant over...  

anyways,that was my little input,i am back to square one and am waiting to be put on the list for my first nhs ivf so fingers crossed for u n i both lol xxx


----------



## Boo333

Thanks for your replies ladies it means a lot.

I am trying to put it out of my mind until I get the letter through.  Easier said then done!

icsi bitsy teeny weeny - you never know we might end up cycle buddies.

(I found out its £165 for an appointment so no way I am paying that).


----------



## stinkyhands

I paid £230 to dr McManus 2 and a half years ago for the 'review' apt which basically cut through a 6 month wait.£80 for a scan which which i didnt need-gave me no information and took all of about 30 seconds. I'm not impressed with the approach the Rfc take.  Seems Ivf/Icsi is a money spinner for the consultants. I'm having to go to RoI for tests and treatment. Disgrace. Rant over! Lol


----------



## Boo333

Hi Scarlett

Can't believe your still waiting since March its so frustrating!  We are in the same boat as you just can't afford to go private.

Keep us updated on how your getting on.

Boo


----------



## duckybun

hi boo et al,
Totally agree, waiting around on the rfc list is like watching hair grow. grrr, just a work of warning though.. in case any of you go private and feel the need to have a rant at your initial consultation.. a certain dr at the rfc plays golf with a certain dr at a local private clinic.. nuff said, I was mid flow rant when our private dr kindly stalled me by saying that 'they' had had a converstaion on the golf course about waiting lists etc... oooops, foot in mouth!! Just as well I wasn't ranting about bedside manner!


----------



## threebirds

Hi, any1 know what the current wait time is on the RFC NHS list?
I know the self funded waiting time is a bit shorter.
We went on both lists end May '12 & got self funded offer letter 2 days ago, but keen to know when we should expect NHS offer...

Thanks!!
X


----------



## duckybun

H threebirds,

Its roughly 9 to 12 months from when you sign the consent papers but if you call them they should be able to give you a better idea.

X
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen

Girls

Have you seen the link about the lister in London offering free treatment.

threebirds its normally 9-12 months after signing consents but now the rfc are putting patient on the ocp for 1-3 months. I know when i got my self funded offer in on July it mentioned putting me on the pill for 3 months i never replied back. Would never go back to the rfc..

Jillyhen


----------



## goddessdream

Hi jillyhen,

Whats OCP? 

Im waiting waiting waitng with RFC too!


----------



## Jillyhen

Sorry goddess

They are putting patients on the pill. Oops

Jillyhen


----------



## Keepingpositive4more

Jilly hen, have u been at rfc lots. This is our first time and they have been excellent so far fingers crossed.


----------



## goddessdream

Oh I get it now, I thought ocp was some new radical waiting list that aims to get you off the list in three months! We tell ourselves anything clutching at straws eh haha!


----------



## Jillyhen

Keepingpositive

I had my 1st ivf at the rfc, didnt enjoy the experience at all, my af came before testing day,
Attended origin for cucle 2 & 3 got pregnant both times but sadly miscarried.

Im attending Dr Hunter and the rvh, possibly being referred back to the rfc to see Dr Abadje 

goddess, your post made me laugh..


----------



## Keepingpositive4more

Sorry to hear that jillyhen, I went with origin for first cycle and they were ok, not very flexible considering we were paying.

Hope u get answers soon, can u still persue fertility treatment when looking into adoption?


----------



## Jillyhen

Gosh

I couldnt fault them at all we where informed at all times compared to the rfc


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi all, 

And there I was thinking that we were the only ones with problems getting appts.  My hubby and I have been TTC since Sept 10.  I was on the pill for about 8 years on and off, and stopped taking it at the beginning of Sept 10.  After about 6 months and due to my age (now 37) we were referred to the RFC at the RVH.  I had full bloods checked and an internal scan.  Hubby was due to provide samples in July but was in hospital with a hernia.  As a result we were dropped off the list and had to get referred again by GP earlier this year.

We returned to the Grove in March and I was told all my results were normal and hubby given appt for samples.  He went mid May and we were told that there would be a 4 month wait for review.  September came and went and no appointment, so I rang again in October and after 3 calls finally was told that they had forgotten to put us on the list and it would be another 3-4 mths.  Needless to say we weren't best pleased and finally they put us on November list.  After 3 weeks we still had not received our appt letter so I called again only to be told that November's list was running way over and that it would be well into the New Year when we would be seen.  After a "discussion" and checking with the supervisor we were finally offered a selection of slots on the 6th December.

Very frustrating!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw fifi

Thats sounds like the Rfc.. The waiting game is crap

You wont have long to wait until the 6th

Jillyhen


----------



## goddessdream

Hi,

Ive no idea, maybe yr right its the amh results. But at least yr moving. Did you ring them and ask why?


----------



## Fifij250910

Did anyone watch The Baby Makers on BBC - there was a message at the end saying that the RFC had closed voluntarily in June this year to review.  Possibly why they are taking so long to get appts out - would have been good to have been told!!


----------



## goddessdream

Hi fiji

Course we watched it, suppose all on this board could watch it if they were near a tv! Got me dying to get started! Amazing work them people do, I really felt for the couples..


----------



## Jillyhen

fifi

It was origin who had closed down for 2 weeks.. I had been up thinking i was getting my drugs only to drive 40 plus miles to be told i wouldnt get started because of the closure..

scarlett, what stage are you?? Have you just had your inital appt with them & signed consents.

When i was with the rfc we saw them for inital appt then they brought dh up for his semen analysis once that was done we had another after that to sign the consent forms.. After all that was done i didnt hear anything until i was at the top of the waitin list to start, onec you get the golen ticket you have to get amh bloods,fsh and then another appt to go up to get drugs..

I found the programme very emotional as what them 2 went thru i can relate except we dont have a child

Jillyhen


----------



## goddessdream

It is horrible, and crap that we have to pay for something that comes so natural.. I hate waiting!!


----------



## Jillyhen

Scarlett

No more treatment for us.. After 3 cycles i cant do it emotionally,financially and physically!! At least i can say that ive been pregnant twice..

We have started our adoption journey


Jillyhen


----------



## Fifij250910

Hi all!

Had our appt this morning and the swimmers aren't quite as numerous or fast as they would like.  That coupled with the length of time we have been trying they have decided that we should move on to ICSI as soon as possible.  So we completed the paperwork this morning, I had my weight, height and bloods done and now we wait.

All in a bit of a daze - anyone know how long it normally takes now?

Fifi


----------



## duckybun

Hi fifij,

I'm not sure if there is a different waiting time for icsi, but just for reference we got our offer from the rfc for ivf on Monday and were only put on the list in June. We were told the wait would be 9-12 months, so quite surprised it came through so quickly. You can phone the receptionist and speak to them to ask for info about waiting lists.

X
Ducky


----------



## goddessdream

Hi ducky

Thats good news gettin your letter and only a 7month wait! Happydays


----------

